# If you could own another members horse, who's would it be?



## Hacked_Off (26 May 2011)

For me it would have to be Chico Mio's grey arab  He is gorgeous!


----------



## lexiedhb (26 May 2011)

Hmmmmm TereseaW's Mac......

And several million cobby types who are just stunning, but too many to mention!!


----------



## Flicker (26 May 2011)

Kokopelli's Andy - love her You Tube clips of her xc outings.  He looks like a star!


----------



## Farma (26 May 2011)

Mine would be billyelliott, amour g or supplejack (think they are all more in comp riders) Also there was a stunning coloured in a windsor report that I liked last week.


----------



## LaurenBay (26 May 2011)

Not sure what member it is, but she has a lovely coloured called Chico, I think I remember her saying she also owns Chicos Dam.


----------



## Bug2007 (26 May 2011)

Oooo.... Hovis  everyone one needs a Hovis.

Oh and Kirstyhen's Mally, she is a sweetie and coming on nice. A string of up and coming competition horses would be good.


----------



## Aoibhin (26 May 2011)

Penniless's old mare Maiden Speech, she has had some stunning foals & the in turn have stunning foals.

or Evelyn's big sexy in avtar YUM.


----------



## Damnation (26 May 2011)

GirlRacers ginger pony, he is georgeous!!!


----------



## Sadiemay (26 May 2011)

Horsk  Love that horse!

What ever happened to MeowKiss? I dont think she posts anymore, unless I have missed them 

I loved hearing about the delightful Horsk and all his antics as well as the stunning pictures MeowKiss used to post of him.

Sadiemay


----------



## peanut (26 May 2011)

I'd keep my own but dye her chocolate dunn!


----------



## Megibo (26 May 2011)

Tobago!


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (26 May 2011)

It would have to be Enfys foals l just love them please can you send one over


----------



## BlairandAzria (26 May 2011)

Not on here but I love love love the mare Boo Delicious - on youtube the girl eddiesgun91  posts vids.  I remember when she was looking for a new horse and she tried this one out and had a crashing great fall, left her unconscious i think, but remeber thinking that horse has class. She bought her and the girl is doing so well with her, i really like having a sneaky catch-up on their training every so often on youtube.

On here i love Kokopelli's Andy-  he really reminds me of my new boy, im hoping we'll attck some xc with the same gusto she does one day soon! (Actually when i get brave i'll post a little pic of him to share with you all).

Oh I also love Majority-  cant think of the users name, he looks so fab now.

Oh and Bruce- i think is stunning (do so wish nikkimarie would wear a hat tho  )


----------



## Hacked_Off (26 May 2011)

BlairandAzria said:



			Oh and Bruce- i think is stunning (do so wish nikkimarie would wear a hat tho  )
		
Click to expand...

If that's the big grey horse, then yes i agree. He's lovely and always looks so clean


----------



## benson21 (26 May 2011)

Definately Hovis! Who wouldnt!


----------



## BlairandAzria (26 May 2011)

Yep the big grey, gorgeous dappley too.  Blue matchy matchy in her sig- hes lovely


----------



## only_me (26 May 2011)

I always think that Measle's horses look like fun!


----------



## Firewell (26 May 2011)

All of them!! I would keep them all in a massive field and I would go and select each day which one I was going ride .
It would be like a giant box of thorntons chocolates but much more fun! 
Hmmmmm which one shall I pick today!  
Everyones horses are fab in their own different ways!


----------



## TheresaW (26 May 2011)

Lexie, he is here waiting for you!

I would love Enfys' Robyn.  I love that mare.


----------



## Ladybird (26 May 2011)

Got to be Hovis!


----------



## Jesstickle (26 May 2011)

Farma said:



			amour g (think they are all more in comp riders) .
		
Click to expand...

My friend rides him  He's a stunner.

If I could have anyone's horse I would have, ummm, jessamess's arab (think I've got the right user?) He is lush.

Otherwise Enfys little shetland (Charlie?) He looks like a dude.


----------



## -Cadence- (26 May 2011)

leflynn's red, only_me's colored (billy?) and any of swinghorses PREs


----------



## Nats_uk (26 May 2011)

Amour G or Tinks81 Gadget - both stunning and very very talented


----------



## milesjess (26 May 2011)

Nikki Marriets (SP?) horse - Bruce


----------



## Sparkles (26 May 2011)

Shy  Because I love the name lol.

And the very pretty ex-racer who's in the sig that does dressage.....memory loss on the name!!!


----------



## NicoleS_007 (26 May 2011)

Good thread!! Id have to say i love how smart Mally is but i love Bruce the unicorn to  So either of them will do


----------



## muddygreymare (26 May 2011)

Hovis or little Inky owned by stink bomb, oh and enfys's Charlie , and fanyduchamp's mare  There are more but those 4 are my favorites


----------



## Maddie2412 (26 May 2011)

would love Andy also grey with the blue matchy matchy sig hmmmmm the black dressage horse who had a video of a lesson sponsored by baileys that was a beautiful sprigy thingy!


----------



## Snowysadude (26 May 2011)

Hovis or Bruce!


----------



## BuzzLightyear (26 May 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle's CS for me


----------



## trickivicki (26 May 2011)

got to be Bruce!!

(is this the HHO equivalent of a readers wives section?)


----------



## Sanolly (26 May 2011)

Jasper the tri-coloured cob, Major, Oshk, and that stunning chestnut doing dressage in Holland.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (26 May 2011)

LaurenBay said:



			Not sure what member it is, but she has a lovely coloured called Chico, I think I remember her saying she also owns Chicos Dam.
		
Click to expand...

that's me! 

i love so many of the HHO horses, not sure which i would choose - i will have a think.


----------



## Jesstickle (26 May 2011)

O, the other one I would like is the coloured TB. I can't think of the name but the horse is Rum baba I think and he is in race training. I would love him. TBs are my favourite and he is just so unusual and stunning.


----------



## trickivicki (26 May 2011)

jesstickle said:



			O, the other one I would like is the coloured TB. I can't think of the name but the horse is Rum baba I think and he is in race training. I would love him. TBs are my favourite and he is just so unusual and stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Angrove Rumbaba I believe... how did i forget about that little gem!


----------



## Jesstickle (26 May 2011)

That's right. I just searched for him. Angrovestud is the user and he is just gorgeous. I would love to bring him home and put him in the field with Nitty. They'd make a lovely pair.


----------



## LaurenBay (26 May 2011)

Paint Me Proud said:



			that's me! 

i love so many of the HHO horses, not sure which i would choose - i will have a think.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was you I was thinking of, 

Your Horse is beautiful!!


----------



## Allie5 (26 May 2011)

Billy Elliot!! He's just lush! And I think that user is the one who also has Toots? The Fjord stallion? Or am I getting my wires crossed?


----------



## kkjames (26 May 2011)

It would be Chico or Only_me's coloured, really lovely smart looking horses. I am VERY biased towards coloureds!!!


----------



## leflynn (26 May 2011)

trickivicki said:



			Angrove Rumbaba I believe... how did i forget about that little gem!
		
Click to expand...

He is a gem, such a cutie pie and a very handsome boy (he's on the list!)  Would also take home Bruce the unicorn, Baydale's chunkalicous Marty, Mally the clever and cute (Kirstyhen). Andy the turbo pony, the ginger Majority and the graceful looking Dizzy one (MrsMozart).....

Must stop there before I add them all


----------



## LaurenBay (26 May 2011)

Awww, Knowone wants my Ruby? thats ok more Ruby for me


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (26 May 2011)

Genie the Welsh D, Lynnskatz' Jessie, and any from the Fresian thread (but especially UnaB's Una and Ellie - the black limo). I also adore Enfys' palaminos and, of course, her troll buster!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (26 May 2011)

*double post


----------



## Trish C (26 May 2011)

Today I'd take any horse that stood still whilst I got on!!! Anyone want a big ginger thuggy knobber for a while?! 

I wouldn't mind that black westphalian with springs from the Gareth Hughes lesson tho... and I love the big bay horse that loves splashing (can't remember name of horse or user!)... there were pics of it and a coloured youngster playing at the beach a while ago.


----------



## Jesstickle (26 May 2011)

I just remembered I also really like Redcascade's Red. He is a handsome lad


----------



## monkeybum13 (26 May 2011)

Firewell's chestnut ex racer


----------



## Archangel (26 May 2011)

I would have Tally (clairebearnz)


----------



## Firewell (26 May 2011)

Aww thanks Monkeybum. You can have him! Ha! If it wouldn't leave such a Ginger shaped hole in my heart I'd say swap .


----------



## bensababy (26 May 2011)

BuzzLightyear said:



			Prince33Sp4rkle's CS for me 

Click to expand...

another fan too.

Plus (sorry i cant remember the name) but the beautiful chestnut arab stallion.


----------



## LauraWheeler (26 May 2011)

LaurenBay said:



			Awww, Knowone wants my Ruby? thats ok more Ruby for me 

Click to expand...

thats ok.
No one seems to want the horrid one either  Although I can fully understand why    

I don't know whos horse I would want there are to many nice ones to choose from.


----------



## only_me (26 May 2011)

Thanks all that said my little billy  You can have him atm, since he stole my leather headcollar and decided to play with it in his field


----------



## Montyforever (26 May 2011)

I think its Billy Elliot?? The big chestnut owned by the person with Toots i think 
I love the Cob Jasper i think hes called, made a sig with him on it ages ago and i also love Tobago  Could never choose just one too many gorgeous horses on here!!


----------



## indiat (26 May 2011)

I think its jhoward who is selling her lovely little coloured cob? He looks wonderful and sounds like a sweetie. I wish I had room for another.


----------



## bensababy (26 May 2011)

Ah Htobago's Arab - thats the one.. stunning.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (26 May 2011)

jessamess's gorgeous arab but i doubt i could ride one side of him.
Enfys palimino in her avitar is stunning but i really want a goat just like her's  
also love Bruce the unicorn


----------



## LizzieJ (26 May 2011)

I don't want another horse but I'd like Enfys' Goat 

I do love Mally though and if I was a bit smaller, Deefa's Harry


----------



## Archangel (26 May 2011)

I rather like the look of Jake10's ginger cat Tigger so I'll have him as well


----------



## millreef (26 May 2011)

I read through all six pages hoping someone would mention my horse but nobody did It's just like being at school again and nobody picking you for the team game...........sorry, just got to leave the room and get a hankie.


----------



## Business (26 May 2011)

Vizslak's Fred. Lovely horse, goes nicely on the flat and have seen him jump 5ft. He is up for loan at the moment too....I just can't afford him.


----------



## Hippona (26 May 2011)

millreef said:



I read through all six pages hoping someone would mention my horse but nobody did It's just like being at school again and nobody picking you for the team game...........sorry, just got to leave the room and get a hankie.

Click to expand...

me too.....can I borrow  a corner of your handkie

***snots big style ***


----------



## Kenzo (26 May 2011)

I'll have anyone's nag that has not been mentioned, I can add them to my waifs and strays.

They don't call me 'The Dead Horse & Donkey Buyer' for no reason.

Millreef & Poppymoo, shall I add your knackered usless unloved osses to my list first?


----------



## lara b (26 May 2011)

indiat said:



			I think its jhoward who is selling her lovely little coloured cob? He looks wonderful and sounds like a sweetie. I wish I had room for another. 

Click to expand...

Yep I would have him too, but one coloured hairy is all I can manage!


----------



## Buzzby84 (26 May 2011)

Does knowone love Buzz anymore?


----------



## Lady La La (26 May 2011)

The lovely section D belonging to Trendybraincell (I think?) ... I'll have him with several bells on.


----------



## GLEEK (26 May 2011)

Boooo no one for my mare either, Thats why she was a give away! haha 

And she stands still for you to get on!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (26 May 2011)

Well the 2 that mentioned Andy must be nuts, he's horrible. 

I love Bruce/ Redcascade's red/ Billy.

There's probably more but these are the 3 I adore!


----------



## RubysGold (26 May 2011)

Id have GorgeousGeorge's George  Ive loved him since the first pictures I saw. 
Id also have Rosie and her foal Summer (heavy horses, dont remember the username) 
ive not seen either of those users online in agggeeeessssss though


----------



## louised1henry (26 May 2011)

I love katyharrietts dapple grey as i loooooove dapples, and tillypups loan horse wink is a handsome lad.

not many I dont like to be honest. specially the dapply ones.


----------



## Hippona (26 May 2011)

Kenzo said:



			I'll have anyone's nag that has not been mentioned, I can add them to my waifs and strays.

They don't call me 'The Dead Horse & Donkey Buyer' for no reason.

Millreef & Poppymoo, shall I add your knackered usless unloved osses to my list first? 




Click to expand...

Yes please. Beautiful but mentally unstable with special needs- thats the kind of oss I buy Tis a niche market lol


----------



## Sanolly (26 May 2011)

Sanolly said:



			Jasper the tri-coloured cob, Major, Oshk, and that stunning chestnut doing dressage in Holland.
		
Click to expand...

Oops forgot one I want Hairy!!


----------



## Tarte Au Citron (26 May 2011)

I would love Tobago and Bruce the unicorn they are both gorgeous  although i must say there are loads of horses on here i would gladly have, unfortunately i can't remember them all


----------



## blood_magik (26 May 2011)

billy elliot, bruce the unicorn and cs are all on my list


----------



## Hacked_Off (26 May 2011)

Bruce and Hovis seem to be the most popular so far


----------



## FanyDuChamp (26 May 2011)

muddygreymare said:



			Hovis or little Inky owned by stink bomb, oh and enfys's Charlie , and fanyduchamp's mare  There are more but those 4 are my favorites 

Click to expand...

Thanks Nell, but Elizabeth refuses to part with her. 
I would love Janet George's Archie, Hovis of course but most of all any of Jinglejoys' mules, loving those huge ears!
FDC


----------



## samstar (26 May 2011)

I have to stick by my most favourite on here and thats Genie, followed by all of the old SFA gangs 

and not forgetting pixxies, marls


----------



## indie999 (26 May 2011)

I love the look of Shysmum the beautiful cob! Please post to me! Just what I am looking for....where is mine? 


Out there somewhere???????


----------



## EquestrianFairy (26 May 2011)

I'd chose the horse i own- Because no one else wants him! ha!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (26 May 2011)

with so many lovely horses i have decided i will have anything coloured and fine boned! There are several lovely examples on here and i'd take them all home straight away


----------



## reindeerlover (26 May 2011)

Gotta be one or all of Enfys' lovely shiny yellow hosses! I'm stuck with stupid orange ones


----------



## miss_c (26 May 2011)

VVD and ss you'll have to join the queue for Genie!

For me it's Shadow, and I know where he's stabled mwahahahaha....


----------



## Sol (26 May 2011)

Hmm... there are two arabs on here I'd love to take home....  Wasn't there also a Collin?! I remember grinning at the name, he was lovely too  There are loads though...


----------



## Sol (26 May 2011)

Forgot to mention Dela, not sure how, but I'd love to have Dela despite her being a few hands too big!!


----------



## Sparkles (26 May 2011)

Sanolly said:



			Oops forgot one I want Hairy!!
		
Click to expand...

Yay someone loves him  I was going to say obviously no-one personally wants that much hair in their life then lol.....

Nor my other horse. I think he's forgotten about as Hairy takes all the limelight haha!

There you go...one for you 

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0246846791753_708806752_8568096_2812341_n.jpg

He's now the local pub accessory on a sunday afternoon!


----------



## TelH (26 May 2011)

Has nobody mentioned FMM's horses yet? I'll have any of hers


----------



## Girlracer (26 May 2011)

Thanks everyone who said Major (although really.... why? ).

I'm not very good at this but off the top of my head there's another ex-racer that is the spit of Major, and also Charliemouse's big grey


----------



## Lolo (26 May 2011)

Girlracer said:



			Thanks everyone who said Major (although really.... why? ).

I'm not very good at this but off the top of my head there's another ex-racer that is the spit of Major, and also Charliemouse's big grey 

Click to expand...

Think it's firewell's adorable (if cheeky!) ex-racer! I'd like him too, along with Hovis and Thistle's Hector, who is very charming looking.


----------



## Polo*Pony (26 May 2011)

I don't know enough of the horses on here - a lot of the names mentioned have gone right over my head! 

I'd give my left arm to have PrincessSparkle's CS, my right arm to have Billy Elliot, and probably both legs to have Toots. I'm not a huge fan of dressage (not a good enough rider!), but I LOVE seeing their pictures.

Also, the horse called Donovan in someone's signature above looks like a real sweetie...


----------



## Frumpoon (26 May 2011)

I'd love to have...Fany Du Champ...I don't know how to pronounce it or what it means but it does sound very grand....xx


----------



## chloe91 (26 May 2011)

for me its got to be Hovis and Tobago... gorgeous boys


----------



## Happy Hunter (26 May 2011)

Top 3

JenHunt's Big man - Ron
Hovis - Mind you sounds like a bit of a queue!
or Herbie!!! - Sounds like a dude and I miss my old Newforest! I would take him just so I could hack on the forest again!!!


----------



## Jesstickle (26 May 2011)

Happy Hunter said:



			Top 3

JenHunt's Big man (forget his name! the one with vertiligo, the one who can hunt all day and can jump!!!)
		
Click to expand...

OMG Ron. I totally forgot about Ron. I'll share him with you! My list is getting long!


----------



## OneInAMillion (26 May 2011)

I keep wanting to see my little D's name on here but then I look at my pictures of him and I can see why people wouldn't want him!!


----------



## Jesstickle (26 May 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			I keep wanting to see my little D's name on here but then I look at my pictures of him and I can see why people wouldn't want him!!  

Click to expand...

I can't quite picture him but I'm sure I'd want him. Perhaps you should post me a picture to remind me  I love them all on here really. They're all such personalities


----------



## Crazy Friesian (26 May 2011)

Anyone want the friesian in my avatar?


----------



## Hacked_Off (26 May 2011)

CrazyFriesian said:



			Anyone want the friesian in my avatar? 

Click to expand...

Yes please!


----------



## Crazy Friesian (26 May 2011)

Rachiie said:



			Yes please! 

Click to expand...

Should say that it was a serious question... He's a stallion tho - but a more cuddlier teddybear you couldn't find. Gotta find homes for my other horses too.


----------



## Kokopelli (26 May 2011)

OneInAMillion is that your stunning dun?

If so I want!!! 

Also love daft hoss's dun! 

Sorry I forgot him off original list- having brain melt from too much revision.


----------



## Whoopit (26 May 2011)

I'm another for Kokopelli's Andy and Prince33's CS. And Starzaan's cuddly tear-soaking Roy! Don't come on here enough to know many of them though. 

I have a very plain (but full of character) 16.2hh 3yr old all black Thoroughbred and a woman on my yard is desperate to have him off me - she has two horses already, neither of which she can be bothered rides!! I found out on Tuesday he has a heart murmur (nothing serious) and literally 5minutes after me finding out she was hounding me telling me she would have him off me, there's no way i'd want to keep him!!

So don't wish them away too fast, even in jest - i'm sure one day i'll go up to the yard and he'll have vanished!


----------



## miskettie (26 May 2011)

Oooo the choice...Tobago (of course) - would love a Tobagoling, not sure if anyone on here owns one?

Also after their xc schooling thread the other day has to be Jess_Asterix's Urby...Wow that horse can jump! 

Probably loads more but can't remember any of their names!


----------



## Jesstickle (26 May 2011)

Kokopelli said:



			OneInAMillion is that your stunning dun?

If so I want!!! 

Also love daft hoss's dun! 

Sorry I forgot him off original list- having brain melt from too much revision.
		
Click to expand...

dafthoss's dun is very cute. I met him in real life. He is lovely 

OIAM, if yours is dun then I do want him yes.


----------



## cptrayes (26 May 2011)

millreef said:



I read through all six pages hoping someone would mention my horse but nobody did It's just like being at school again and nobody picking you for the team game...........sorry, just got to leave the room and get a hankie.

Click to expand...

Me too. Wouldn't ANYONE like to hunt my Radar???

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAArQ/prgAsvPnZfA/s1600/Going+Up+WR.jpg


----------



## Jesstickle (26 May 2011)

Jesus H cptrayes. The size of that hedge! My mother would probably love to hunt him/her (?) but I am way too much of a wuss to jump things like that!


----------



## unbalanced (26 May 2011)

Rossi, CS, Bruce the Magic Unicorn, not that I would be anywhere good enough to ride any of them so I would just have to sit and admire how lovely they all are...
I also really like the pretty grey of extortionate vet's bill fame...


----------



## Kat (26 May 2011)

Hmmmmmm 

Any of Janet George's lovely grey Irish babies.......... Tobago or Jessamess'  Arab. I love Arabs........ 

Or I can't remember her name on here but there is a lady called Elaine with some beautiful Spanish horses........


----------



## JenHunt (26 May 2011)

Happy Hunter said:



			Top 3

JenHunt's Big man - Ron
Hovis - Mind you sounds like a bit of a queue!
or Herbie!!! - Sounds like a dude and I miss my old Newforest! I would take him just so I could hack on the forest again!!!
		
Click to expand...

aww... thanks!! 

I'll join you in having Hovis and Herbie.... I need more naughty orange ponyness around!  

I'd also quite like CeeBee's nice chap, (i think that's the one - sig is pinkish with a horse a bit like Ron in it, can't remember his name though!) and also, Faracat's big grey! 



cptrayes said:



			Me too. Wouldn't ANYONE like to hunt my Radar???

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAArQ/prgAsvPnZfA/s1600/Going+Up+WR.jpg

Click to expand...

I'd also like Cptrayes horse!!


----------



## Cuppatea (26 May 2011)

cptrayes said:



			Me too. Wouldn't ANYONE like to hunt my Radar???

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAArQ/prgAsvPnZfA/s1600/Going+Up+WR.jpg

Click to expand...

Me me me me me me me me me me me!!!!!


----------



## babymare (26 May 2011)

dur do you need to ask - of course it would be the mare mean machine HOVIS - superstar and gorgeous lookin horse. said before and say before "HOVIS FOR PRIMINISTER" - my hero xxxx


----------



## JenHunt (26 May 2011)

KristmasKatt said:



			Hmmmmmm 

Any of Janet George's lovely grey Irish babies..........
		
Click to expand...

oh yes, how could I forget!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (26 May 2011)

My OH is seriously in love with henryhorn and cazcrazyjonty's mare Galaxy - I have said he can have her when she'd about 15 years old, I think she's a bit too good for us at the moment!  He fell in love with her again today, five years old and tied up on her own being perfectly behaved for the farrier.


----------



## Kat (26 May 2011)

Oooh and mckenzie is sooooo pretty.....


----------



## cptrayes (26 May 2011)

Oh good! He is a great hedge hopper, just won't take no for an answer! It was a biggee that one, just about 6ft probably (he's a big 17 hands), and we did get a bit close !

I think my own horses are perfect for me but I would have Faracat's cat any day!!!


----------



## treacle_beastie (26 May 2011)

mmm I love Jasper the tri coloured cob, UnaBs friesians, toto and lots more!


----------



## Fiona_C (26 May 2011)

Tobago, 
PF's Little Cigar has always been a favourite 
and Starbuck's Caffrey


----------



## **Vanner** (26 May 2011)

Tangoharvey's clydie ~ just love it  and fdc


----------



## Snowysadude (26 May 2011)

cptrayes said:



			Me too. Wouldn't ANYONE like to hunt my Radar???

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAArQ/prgAsvPnZfA/s1600/Going+Up+WR.jpg

Click to expand...

Wow I think I would die of heart faliure!! Guessing hes a good hunter then?? Hehe


----------



## Sol (26 May 2011)

millreef said:



I read through all six pages hoping someone would mention my horse but nobody did It's just like being at school again and nobody picking you for the team game...........sorry, just got to leave the room and get a hankie.

Click to expand...

I'm quite glad nobody picked my lad - more for me!  *is selfish* Mine!


----------



## Jenni_ (26 May 2011)

Charliemouses grey! Not surprised noone wants Lumi- he's naaauuuuggghhhty and quite the ladies man!!!


----------



## Weezy (26 May 2011)

Poor Ted, the ultimate dapple grey rocking horse is feeling very sad...but I think you are all very wise, although he jumps the moon his teeth are rather scary


----------



## Vizslak (26 May 2011)

Business said:



			Vizslak's Fred. Lovely horse, goes nicely on the flat and have seen him jump 5ft. He is up for loan at the moment too....I just can't afford him. 

Click to expand...

Aw thanks business, he's my favourite too! Although not for his 5ft jumping ability, I wish to appreciate that with feet firmly on the ground watching another jockey on him!   He's number one on my wishlist though!


----------



## somethingorother (26 May 2011)

Ohhh there's so many. 

Obviously first it would have to be an arab: H Tobago 
Also on the list would be Horsk, although I could never do him justice! And is it KatP's gorgeous black andalusian/ welshy cross? He looks so cheeky and is stunning. Annnnd Delicia, beautiful black dressage diva who looks to have loads of character. But again, i probably would be in a heap on the floor within 2 mins lol 

There used to be a stunningly amazing chestnut andalusian who did dressage years ago, i was in love with him. Cant remember his name... Think 'Piaffe' owed him.


----------



## tonkatoy (27 May 2011)

can we include members that have been banned horses?

Because in that case i would love to take Jazz of that womble Jazzaria....


----------



## 0ldmare (27 May 2011)

The gorgeous little coloured horse Bodie (can't remember the spelling, but something like that). Also the beautiful Delicia and naughty and wonderful Andy

Unsurprisingly nobody wants an ageing hermaphrodie with ringbone and cushings and a strong tendency for getting laminitis. Nor an ageing gelding insurance right off who thinks he's gods gift....can't understand it  Wonders off muttering....


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 May 2011)

Frumpoon said:



			I'd love to have...Fany Du Champ...I don't know how to pronounce it or what it means but it does sound very grand....xx
		
Click to expand...

Fany  is her name, the rest is her stud suffix. It just means from the field by the little village. There is another Ardennes on here with the suffix, BFG's Emily. I am not sure if they are related or just bred at the same stud.
We just call her Dude, I mean who wants to shout "Fany" every time you get her in?


I can't understand why no one wants my stressy, nappy rearing huge ginger monster? *walks off shaking head* 
I would never part with either of them anyway. Love them to bits.
FDC


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (27 May 2011)

To all those who've said they'd have Hovis, after this weeks antics - where do I send him?!  I love Bodey, Chancer (although he'd have to grow quite a bit for me) and Binkys gorgeous hairy beast.


----------



## Snowysadude (27 May 2011)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			To all those who've said they'd have Hovis, after this weeks antics - where do I send him?!  I love Bodey, Chancer (although he'd have to grow quite a bit for me) and Binkys gorgeous hairy beast.
		
Click to expand...

To me to me!! My mum is looking for a new one, hes perfect !! Hehe xx


----------



## SmartieBean09 (27 May 2011)

Any from Pinto Arabian!  Just stunning!


----------



## Angua2 (27 May 2011)

Excellent my "monster" has not been mentioned...... all the more for me,   *shuffles off thinking perhaps she should post more piccies*

However, I do like the look of Weezy's Ted, Princess sparkles boy, Bruce, Billy and firewell's.

There are probably more, but am having a senior moment


----------



## Toffee44 (27 May 2011)

Tractors cob! For a hunting season!


----------



## Trish C (27 May 2011)

GLEEK said:



			Boooo no one for my mare either, Thats why she was a give away! haha 

And she stands still for you to get on!!!
		
Click to expand...

Done, I'll take her! 

Looking at sigs, I very much like the look of Snowy, and Sol, if you want to give away that handsome bay, I SUPPOSE I could be persuaded to take it off your hands... *cue self-sacrificing sigh*


----------



## benson21 (27 May 2011)

Polo*Pony said:



			Also, the horse called Donovan in someone's signature above looks like a real sweetie...
		
Click to expand...

Looks can be deceiving!!


How sad am I? Looking to see if anyone had picked the little man, and smiled when someone had!!!!! How many of us have done that then?


----------



## LaurenBay (27 May 2011)

Paint Me Proud said:



			with so many lovely horses i have decided i will have anything coloured and fine boned! There are several lovely examples on here and i'd take them all home straight away 

Click to expand...

I Guess you could count Ruby then, she's an ISHXTB Skewbald


----------



## Winklepoker (27 May 2011)

I too would have Firewells J, Oshk, Dizzy, Bensons wee man (sorry cant recall the name) or Jazz (Jazzaria)... god I could list hundreds!!!


----------



## Pipkin (27 May 2011)

Nobody wants my girly  all the more for me 

Mine would be

Fred, that goes without saying, he is amazing!

Bruce

Jazz, I`d give him a year of doing S.F.A so he can get over the shock for no longer being ridden into the ground


----------



## Paddy Irish (27 May 2011)

I would love millreef's horse but only if i could go to his location , bit of sun and some good riding country - ahhh

Also - can't remember who - someone has a hamster sitting in a mug on their sig ...want that too ,oh and jasper the tri-coloured coblet as well - am i being too greedy?


----------



## silverstar (27 May 2011)

Id have Kitsunes new horse, any of the Measles horses & JG's horses.


----------



## aimeetb (27 May 2011)

Gosh so many!!!

Piaffey's chestnut mare I have just discovered and look stunning, Booboo's grey, Deefa's Chestnut gelding, Frodobeutlin's bay so many I cant think anymore - brain expldoing!!! xx


----------



## NicoleS_007 (27 May 2011)

Disappointing ... Nobody wants the half ginger beasty Annie Bananie  Oh well *toddles off to commiserate the poor dear* ...  .... Oh i would also quite like Billy Elliot, he looks cracking oh and there was the most cutest ginger foaly on here the other week, i want him/her to  ETS ... had a look and it was stolensilvers foaly


----------



## Mildred (27 May 2011)

There was a time long ago when my horse would have appeared on these lists, but since I've had her she's gone downhill rapidly! 

I'd have Sportznight's (or whatever she calls herself!) horse (one of them anyway) or one of FMMs lovely horses.


----------



## Lynnskatz (27 May 2011)

Vixen Van Debz said:



			Genie the Welsh D, Lynnskatz' Jessie, and any from the Fresian thread (but especially UnaB's Una and Ellie - the black limo). I also adore Enfys' palaminos and, of course, her troll buster!
		
Click to expand...

Aww thanks hun, Jessie is a babe!


----------



## Hippona (27 May 2011)

Ayla84 said:



			Nobody wants my girly  all the more for me 

Click to expand...


I'd have your mare....she's gorgeous.


----------



## Spotsrock (27 May 2011)

HOVIS!!! of course.

If not then maybe Bruce or I'm sorry I can't remember the name but the lady who put her big spotty lad back together after he got cast as a youngster. I know he does western but he's very much my type of horse.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 May 2011)

cptrayes said:



			I think my own horses are perfect for me but I would have Faracat's cat any day!!!
		
Click to expand...

   I'm sure that a BOGOF could be worked out!    The chestnut *may have possibly* chucked me off this morning.  She whipped around quicker than you can blink and then looked at me on the floor with a 'what are you doing down there expression?' 

I'd love to have one of Pintoarabians' horses, they are all so smart.


----------



## Gorgeous George (27 May 2011)

Awww thank you RubysGold for saying George  

I love Pickle (probably because he reminds me of George!) and gorgeous little Inky


----------



## joeanne (27 May 2011)

Any one of Enfy's could come to me. 
I love Robin, and the golden ones and Charley and Goat and the littlepiant filly..........


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (27 May 2011)

Forgot to add FDC, Trish C's Monty (though he'd have to come with his own giant mounting block for me to get up there) and is it Lola or Lily, the lemon and white coloured mare? Another pretty thing. I'd snap up Jasper too - he's a hairy version of the buckskin tobiano we have at the yard, but can't possibly be as much of a monster! lol.


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (27 May 2011)

So many fantastic horses on here to choose from, but a definite few would be Murphy, Tiger (in fact all the arabs!) Horsk and George, they're the ones I always click on to see what they've been up to


----------



## Battyoldbint (27 May 2011)

Hovis and Tobago


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 May 2011)

I'd have Cadence's Rossi just for pure beauty, or the pick from Measles yard (pretty please).


----------



## Missmac (27 May 2011)

I have always liked Burton Dogs dun. Think hes lovely


----------



## KevinA27 (27 May 2011)

I just want my boy  but not saying there are some that would fit in with him 

Kev


----------



## Spins (27 May 2011)

Ooooh it's a toughy! Hmmmm... Love Donovan from that sig and there's majority, Bruce, mally and any of measles particularly that new big grey!! I'm sure there's many more but Im useless with names!!


----------



## Pipkin (27 May 2011)

poppymoo said:



			I'd have your mare....she's gorgeous.

Click to expand...

ah you are kind, you`d give her back after a week, most standoffish animal I have ever met, I`m sure she was a cat in a past life


----------



## JenHunt (27 May 2011)

Gorgeous George said:



			Awww thank you RubysGold for saying George  

I love Pickle (probably because he reminds me of George!) and gorgeous little Inky 

Click to expand...

OMG... how could I forget Inky?!


----------



## Shrimp (27 May 2011)

Sarah_Janes Sarnita and T_E's William, they both super talented and look like so much fun


----------



## Enfys (27 May 2011)

Thankyou, I am flattered that my horses have been mentioned several times, but then I do have several to choose from  I am sending a consignment over to the UK, fight amongst the contents you lot. Several yellow horses, Charley, Robin, a couple of the paints, oh and not forgetting the Troll Buster himself - Goat! 

As for me, who would I have? 
Off the top of my head? 
Porridge for sure, always loved her, Ted because he's cute and I like his name, Inky of course, and Tobago, and Tiger.

Otherwise, line 'em up and I'll walk along going "That one, that one, that one, Oh sod it! How many can I fit in that empty container to ship home?"


----------



## tractor (27 May 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			Tractors cob! For a hunting season!
		
Click to expand...

Yay! Cobby got a mention! He is very cool cob to hunt..... x


----------



## pricklyflower (27 May 2011)

For me it would have to be Humdinger (can't remember her username) but boy, what a horse!!

Also the grey in diggerbez's sig altho haven't seen the sig in a while.


----------



## JenHunt (27 May 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			Tractors cob! For a hunting season!
		
Click to expand...

oh, very good point... if I couldn't have cptrayes' horse then tractor's cob would be awesome too!


----------



## pintoarabian (27 May 2011)

Thank you SmartieBean09, I may be biased but I think they are too. Luckily for me, no-one is getting them but it is nice to know they have pulling power.


----------



## trendybraincell (27 May 2011)

Lady La La said:



			The lovely section D belonging to Trendybraincell (I think?) ... I'll have him with several bells on.
		
Click to expand...

Awww The Welsh Cob got a mention  I have put bells and other assorted items on him before, so I can say he'd arrive safely 



miss_c said:



			VVD and ss you'll have to join the queue for Genie!

For me it's Shadow, and I know where he's stabled mwahahahaha....  

Click to expand...

Oi you...I know where you live!!

For me it's FrodoBeutlins Frodo, he's so yummy, and going from strength to strength in his training


----------



## devilwoman (27 May 2011)

I would have trendybraincell's horse, can't remember name.

Or Candyman (think that's the name) the lovely strawberry roan

Also love Rubysgold's mare.


----------



## Cuppatea (27 May 2011)

does no one want my racing chicken then? 
fine, cluck off, all of you


----------



## Holly Hocks (27 May 2011)

cuppatea said:



			does no one want my racing chicken then? 
fine, cluck off, all of you 

Click to expand...

Does it have four sound legs?  If so, I'll have it!


----------



## Cuppatea (27 May 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			Does it have four sound legs?  If so, I'll have it!
		
Click to expand...

no.
its a chicken.
it has two legs.


it does have wings though!! Fab for jumping.

and you'll never be short for an omelette or two....


----------



## Deefa (27 May 2011)

Thanks for people mentioning the Hazzle pony! 
No one want my giant Goli then lol or Toby  (dont blame you  )

Think i would have to steal KatB's lovely girl and Baydales huge lad!


----------



## Holly Hocks (27 May 2011)

Eggsactly.  It doesn't even have four sound legs!!  You're trying to promote your chicken as a horse and it isn't even fit for purpose!!  Is is very "flighty" out hacking?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (27 May 2011)

Another one for Genie.  Perhaps I'll kidnap her on the Cirencester Ride or even hold B ransom.  I'm usually a nice person - honest


----------



## Bills (27 May 2011)

Oh there are so many. Bruce, CS, Billy, Toots, Billy Elliot, Big boy rocky.

Oh and Murphy I think his name is, grey that events, not sure of users name. 

Oh and Broadford Queens grey mare, queenie is it? Or am I now getting my wires crossed too lol!


----------



## 3Beasties (27 May 2011)

There's a gorgeous Dun Stallion that is a fantastic jumper, can't remember his or the users name though  Might be Cruise lines?!

He is rather yummy and I would love to take him home (although I would do him no justice what so ever!)!


----------



## Cuppatea (27 May 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			Eggsactly.  It doesn't even have four sound legs!!  You're trying to promote your chicken as a horse and it isn't even fit for purpose!!  Is is very "flighty" out hacking?
		
Click to expand...

its very comfy to sit on and keps you warn in the winter.......
cant sell it to anyone?????


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 May 2011)

jesstickle said:



			I can't quite picture him but I'm sure I'd want him. Perhaps you should post me a picture to remind me  I love them all on here really. They're all such personalities 

Click to expand...




Kokopelli said:



			OneInAMillion is that your stunning dun?

If so I want!!! 

Also love daft hoss's dun! 

Sorry I forgot him off original list- having brain melt from too much revision.
		
Click to expand...




jesstickle said:



			dafthoss's dun is very cute. I met him in real life. He is lovely 

OIAM, if yours is dun then I do want him yes.
		
Click to expand...

I like to think he's cute 








Sorry if the picture is ENORMOUS! internet is being too slow to resize on photobucket!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=442105


----------



## spookypony (27 May 2011)

cuppatea said:



			its very comfy to sit on and keps you warn in the winter.......
cant sell it to anyone?????
		
Click to expand...

I already _have_ a chicken, and he has _four_ legs!! Funny, no one seems to want an exceedingly spooky, round pony that alternates between not moving at all and tearing off in random directions...funny, that... 

Ah well, he's here to stay! 

I have to say, I have a serious weakness for some of the lovely big greys!


----------



## charlimouse (27 May 2011)

Awwww, thanks to the people who said Murphy! Better not tell him though he is cocky enough already! 

I'd choose WorMy's Jack (although preferably with a few years knocked off!)


----------



## Jesstickle (27 May 2011)

One in a million...

I've just seen your photos in PG of your lovely dun rearing. I think I've changed my mind as I fear my seat is not as good as yours and I would meet an untimely end!


----------



## OneInAMillion (27 May 2011)

jesstickle said:



			One in a million...

I've just seen your photos in PG of your lovely dun rearing. I think I've changed my mind as I fear my seat is not as good as yours and I would meet an untimely end!
		
Click to expand...

That is why I wasn't surprised to not see his name


----------



## Bills (27 May 2011)

Yup Charlimouse absolutely love Murphy, he is gorgeous


----------



## miss_c (27 May 2011)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Another one for Genie.  Perhaps I'll kidnap her on the Cirencester Ride or even hold B ransom.  I'm usually a nice person - honest

Click to expand...

Nooooo!  Not my Bradleys!!!  Plus Genie won't go in trailers - she kicks the hell out of them! Sorry, she has to stay with me!


----------



## Jesstickle (27 May 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			That is why I wasn't surprised to not see his name  

Click to expand...

He is a lovely looking lad and if I didn't ever have to ride him I'd still have him. I've always wanted a dun 

Strangely I don't see many people falling over themselves to offer the giant knobber that is Brown Horse a home either. Funny that!


----------



## Piaffey (28 May 2011)

somethingorother said:



			There used to be a stunningly amazing chestnut andalusian who did dressage years ago, i was in love with him. Cant remember his name... Think 'Piaffe' owed him.
		
Click to expand...

OMG, I cannot believe anyone remembers my V!!!


----------



## Piaffey (28 May 2011)

aimeetb said:



			Piaffey's chestnut mare I have just discovered and look stunning,
		
Click to expand...

Awwwww really?  Thats made my day! LOL


----------



## Gorgeous George (28 May 2011)

Thank you Ruth_Cymru for also saying George


----------



## somethingorother (28 May 2011)

Piaffey said:



			OMG, I cannot believe anyone remembers my V!!! 

Click to expand...

Told you, i was in love lol  Do you not remember me stalking him?  Addie (?) is gorgeous too, nothing beats a good ginger


----------



## Todmiester (28 May 2011)

Id have FMM's Dinger and if she didnt want to part with him could I have Phil instead


----------



## Snowysadude (28 May 2011)

Trish C said:



			Done, I'll take her! 

Looking at sigs, I very much like the look of Snowy, and Sol, if you want to give away that handsome bay, I SUPPOSE I could be persuaded to take it off your hands... *cue self-sacrificing sigh* 

Click to expand...

You can have Snowy after yesterday!! He also doesnt stand at the mounting block, chews anything and everything (hence the snowbo nickname for the asbo horse) and although to be fair to him has always been so so sane in the stable he escaped onto the main road yesterday......... But on the positive hes gorgeous to ride, very well schooled and has a great pop in him, hacks out brilliantly on his own and in company - hes also 17 and a bit hands.... swap??


----------



## tania01 (28 May 2011)

Well I have to say I wouldn't change or want to change my fatboy.I can't remember the name of the person on here,have her as a friend on FB would love her shire called Barney


----------



## Ilovefoals (28 May 2011)

I'd have Bruce the Unicorn, CS, Frodo, Billy Elliot and Nicole's Annie!  Is that greedy??  Of course, I love my own girlies the best though. x


----------



## Whoopit (28 July 2011)

I'm so slack.

Snowysadude's grey as well.

In fact, anybody's that is nicely schooled because as a 3yrs old ex-racehorse, mine isn't exactly well-schooled, although he is fairly well-behaved!


----------



## The Original Kao (28 July 2011)

I've been away too long so don't know a lot of the newer horses and can't remember a lot of the older 1's either...sorry  
Always wanted Colleen_miss_Tom's (sorry if the name is a bit wrong  ) Missy and Mother_Hens Highland mare and the tobagling foal she had


----------



## Dancing Queen (28 July 2011)

No offence meant to anyone, but I wouldnt want any other than my own - they are beautiful stunning mares who are real headturners everywhere you go. they are their own characters and they are my little babies xx


----------



## Fazzie (28 July 2011)

Bug2007 said:



			Oooo.... Hovis  everyone one needs a Hovis.

Agreed!!! Def Hovis!!! 

Click to expand...


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (28 July 2011)

I'll do a swap. I'll have Hovis in exchange for my Thoroughbred


----------



## The Original Kao (28 July 2011)

Found out the names of the Mother_hens 2, (she's The_watcher now and I'm sure she was Mother_hen but apologise if I've gotten that wrong )
Emerald and Onyx


----------



## Montyforever (28 July 2011)

Xrobyns Phillip  Hes fab!


----------



## Hutchie (28 July 2011)

For me it would be Tedstar's pony Teddy cos I've ridden him and he's super! I lufs him xxx


----------



## BBP (28 July 2011)

No-body wants the pony pogo-stick?...





I would happily take Tiger and Tobago home!


----------



## Hutchie (28 July 2011)

Lol he's cute


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (28 July 2011)

Misinterpreted said:



			I'll do a swap. I'll have Hovis in exchange for my Thoroughbred 

Click to expand...

Does your TB get scared about irrigation pumps, take huge amounts of strength to hold him still and stop him spinning around for home thus totally kn*ckering your upper back?  Does it try to "help" when said bu**ered back locks up resulting in much pain and girlie squealing? No?  Done!!  Where do I send him?!!


----------



## Cuppatea (28 July 2011)

KatPT said:



			No-body wants the pony pogo-stick?...





Click to expand...

ooh! he's doing wheelies!!!
(shamelessly stolen from a non-horsey friend of OHs, and now its stuck. Front and back wheelies have replaced bucking and rearing in this house! )


----------



## Wolfie (28 July 2011)

Probably Figjam's Hopalong or KatB's mare - they look like fun and seem to like their job - doubt I could ride them tho!


----------



## Kub (28 July 2011)

Theresa_Fs Stinky


----------



## BBP (28 July 2011)

cuppatea said:



			ooh! he's doing wheelies!!!
(shamelessly stolen from a non-horsey friend of OHs, and now its stuck. Front and back wheelies have replaced bucking and rearing in this house! )
		
Click to expand...

Yep, we specialise in front end wheelies, back end wheelies and spectacular wall of death style laps of the field, interspersed with some really quite excellent work!


----------



## mulledwhine (28 July 2011)

How could you not love this face ? Lol


----------



## redcascade (28 July 2011)

jesstickle said:



			I just remembered I also really like Redcascade's Red. He is a handsome lad 

Click to expand...




Kokopelli said:



			Well the 2 that mentioned Andy must be nuts, he's horrible. 

I love Bruce/ Redcascade's red/ Billy.

There's probably more but these are the 3 I adore! 

Click to expand...

Thanks guys 
I'd have Zjelands' Billy Elliot, PS's Bruce and CS, only_me's Billy, xRobyn's Phil, Vickijay's Lilly and many, many more!!


----------



## _Phoenix_ (28 July 2011)

It would have to be Porridge everytime for me


----------



## DH1 (28 July 2011)

I need 3

Pedantics Ginger sausage.

Tobago.

PrincessSparkles horse (and all her matchy matchy)


----------



## JustMe22 (28 July 2011)

Aaah nobody wants my ginger ex-racehorse?  Whyever not?

Billy Elliot for me!


----------



## Samantha008 (28 July 2011)

What an amazing thread  Damn no one said either of mine and one is for sale...*goes off to take more piccies*

Id have Trishs Monty, i have a big soft spot for the gingers and Chico looks like my dream come true!! Huge and coloured yes please 

Though i wouldnt part with my mare for anything  ecept maybe chico 

Swapsies??? A stunner for a wobbler? Semms fair to me. lololz


----------



## Trish C (28 July 2011)

Samantha008 said:



			Id have Trishs Monty, i have a big soft spot for the gingers
		
Click to expand...

Awww, that's very touching, thank you! 

*Pretends to be honoured whilst booking transport to Samantha008's for the big ginger knobber who tonight, in the two minutes I took to get his saddle from the tack room, untied himself, opened the gate and helped himself to YO's beloved hanging baskets... to which Monty Knobberts has got somewhat addicted.*


----------



## Tiffany (28 July 2011)

Couldn't possibly chose one - there are so many lovely horses on here.

My girl would be my number one followed closely by all the others


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 July 2011)

Awww Nobody wants my Eowyn 

Cant see why...












But I think i would have 

Deefas harry or toby
Unicorn Bruse
Hevs Arion
Artic Foxs eventer
Noodlejaffas ginger 

God there are too many to name


----------



## Snowysadude (29 July 2011)

Whoopit said:



			I'm so slack.

Snowysadude's grey as well.

In fact, anybody's that is nicely schooled because as a 3yrs old ex-racehorse, mine isn't exactly well-schooled, although he is fairly well-behaved!
		
Click to expand...

Haha thanks......... So where do I send him?? Hes moving to near Milton Keynes with me Sunday and needs a rider... hes on full livery and dont want money just someone to exercise him if your near there your welcome to him


----------



## Hacked_Off (29 July 2011)

NiknKia said:



			Awww Nobody wants my Eowyn 

Cant see why...











Click to expand...

Ooooh i'll have him. He's gorgeous


----------



## MrsMozart (29 July 2011)

leflynn said:



			He is a gem, such a cutie pie and a very handsome boy (he's on the list!)  Would also take home Bruce the unicorn, Baydale's chunkalicous Marty, Mally the clever and cute (Kirstyhen). Andy the turbo pony, the ginger Majority and the graceful looking Dizzy one (MrsMozart).....

Must stop there before I add them all   

Click to expand...

Thank you 

I would like Horsk


----------



## ISH_lover (29 July 2011)

*sniff sniff* No-one wants my speshul horsey? 






i would have Bruce, Chico and any welsh pony as i have a strange love for them


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 July 2011)

Hacked_Off said:



			Ooooh i'll have him. He's gorgeous 

Click to expand...

Ta xx

One Eowyn sized package coming up lol


----------



## Tonty Tont (29 July 2011)

Aw, does no one want my Tonty Tont? :rollseyes:







Oh well, all the more for me 

They are all so gorgeous, but I think I'd have to go for Genie 

Nicole


----------



## MrsMozart (29 July 2011)

ISH_lover said:



			*sniff sniff* No-one wants my speshul horsey? 






i would have Bruce, Chico and any welsh pony as i have a strange love for them 

Click to expand...

Go on then, very speshul indeed


----------



## abaddon_1974 (29 July 2011)

There are lots of horses on here that I would love to own but head and shoulders above them all at the moment is Monty Knobberts.
I love reading about his antics and have always preferred interesting horses.

Craig


----------



## ISH_lover (29 July 2011)

MrsMozart said:



			Go on then, very speshul indeed 

Click to expand...

haha yes very speshul horsey he is


----------



## jessikaGinger (29 July 2011)

Ooo can i have 3...

Majority & his sister Sapphire

& Andy, he's a dude 

Cannot believe anyone didnt want ginger beast or my BOGOF ***** pony (terrible lier)


----------



## rolsterlady (29 July 2011)

BlairandAzria said:



			Not on here but I love love love the mare Boo Delicious - on youtube the girl eddiesgun91  posts vids.  I remember when she was looking for a new horse and she tried this one out and had a crashing great fall, left her unconscious i think, but remeber thinking that horse has class. She bought her and the girl is doing so well with her, i really like having a sneaky catch-up on their training every so often on youtube.
		
Click to expand...

I watch her videos too!  lovely hoss


----------



## SuperCoblet (29 July 2011)

Nobody wants this devil in disguise then? *Sobs*





Aah well, all the more Gypsy for me then


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 July 2011)

jessikaGinger said:



			Ooo can i have 3...

Majority & his sister Sapphire

& Andy, he's a dude 

Cannot believe anyone didnt want ginger beast or my BOGOF ***** pony (terrible lier)
		
Click to expand...

I'll have them jg!


----------



## The Original Kao (29 July 2011)

ISH_lover said:



			*sniff sniff* No-one wants my speshul horsey? 






i would have Bruce, Chico and any welsh pony as i have a strange love for them 

Click to expand...

I'd have him  you're just along the road from me so close enough for me to come steal him


----------



## LEC (29 July 2011)

I really love the look of Millitigers Primitive Proposal horse. Looks ultra smart. 

I also really love the look of SJ's Pippa looks like it has some serious jump. 

But the ultimate dream if I was 14 years old would be Noffy who is owned by Tabledancer. What an amazing pony. 

Finally I really like Old Gits horse. He has some serious ability and looks like he has loads of spark which I like.


----------



## Mike007 (29 July 2011)

Bob the "not a"cob ,says phew ,I seem to have been overlooked. Good!Firstly ,not many computer liturate ID s here and even that bloody Hovis is no more than a literary hack .I am quite happy where I am.but,Howevr ,I do know that Mike has a serious respect for any horse owned by Tarr stepsand also Star.I know mike really likes star,s LLewi. Mainly because Llewi was foolish enough to try to pull a fast one on Mike (after giving his poor mum a hard time with loading)Mike does love a trier!    PS ..,. Not sure if Llewi likes Mike!


----------



## jessikaGinger (29 July 2011)

Oh i didnt realise i cant type p i k e y without getting 'dun'


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2011)

Well no 1 said mine either.

 I will add "ones" dun to my collection .
 Otherwise  I stick with this choice


----------



## LadyRascasse (30 July 2011)

i just can't understand why noone would want the ancient (going slightly senile) donkey???






I would have any horse that SJ's nicely, keeps its shoes on, stays sound and isn't a complete fruit cake!


----------



## MrsMozart (30 July 2011)

LadyRascasse said:



			i just can't understand why noone would want the ancient (going slightly senile) donkey???






I would have any horse that SJ's nicely, keeps its shoes on, stays sound and isn't a complete fruit cake!
		
Click to expand...

Aw, loving the senile donkey . I was going to offer you a swap until I read your last line


----------



## LadyRascasse (30 July 2011)

I'll have the dizzy one, I doubt she could be much worse than Mr Joe.


----------



## immoralorchid (30 July 2011)

Ooh i would love simsars grey or the bay calld ron with the white patches around his eyes both look lovely strong bold hunter types


----------



## htobago (30 July 2011)

Only just seen this thread. Gosh - thank you to all the (many!) people who want Tobago! Do you have any idea what a noisy attention-seeking adrenaline-junkie he is??! And he'd cost you a fortune in JollyBalls - just look at the state of this one :









I mostly just read the Breeding section on here, so don't know all the HHO horses. On the Breeding section I would like all the beautiful mares, for obvious reasons. Some of the ones I most love are already having Tobago-babies, which is the next best thing, but I'm coveting southerncross's fabby dressage girls, among others too numerous to list...


----------



## ISH_lover (30 July 2011)

The_original_Kao said:



			I'd have him  you're just along the road from me so close enough for me to come steal him 

Click to expand...

haha  nah i need him for my show tomorrow


----------



## miss_c (30 July 2011)

Thanks to all who have said Genie!  Does nobody want a Titchy one?  She's free to whoever can keep her in the right field!


----------



## Jesstickle (30 July 2011)

She isn't so Titchy any more miss_c. When did she get so big?? I'll have her but only if I can offload one of mine to you first!


----------



## miss_c (30 July 2011)

She grew a lot over winter!  Bigger than Genie at the bum now!

Do yours stay in fields?  If so the swap is on!


----------



## Jesstickle (30 July 2011)

Nits has been known to roll under the electric fence. BH however never, ever escapes. He is a bit of a knobber though!


----------



## miss_c (30 July 2011)

I'll have either... Titchy can get through a three strand fence that's well over 4ft high.  My YO has seen her going through the middle!

Here she is with Genie for an idea of size!


----------



## only_me (31 July 2011)

Thanks to all those that wanted Billy! He loves playing mind, I caught him playing "fetch" with the headcollar last night in the field - picked it up, swung it around, tossed it, walks/trots over & picks it up repeat


----------



## Jesstickle (31 July 2011)

wow miss_c. She really is big. Was she three this year? Or she still only two? Either way, she looks like she'll out grow Genie by a fair way!

And as for the escaping, well, clearly she is a determined young lady!


----------



## Jade&Syrah (31 July 2011)

I'd have:
JessAmess - Tiger, i watch her videos on YouYube and look at her pics on Facebook all the time and i'm in love!

PintoArabians - Incandescent Flame - i'd love to sit on that horse let alone own him! I was lucky enough just to go for a cuddle off him and my god.. my ultimate favourite of all time!

and

HTobagos - Tobago  Stunning!


----------



## Bettyboo222 (31 July 2011)

Jesstickles - Nitty she is beautiful
Enfys - Zeus 

No one wants B :'(


----------



## Cuppatea (31 July 2011)

doesnt _*anyone *_want _*any *_of mine??
i have a rather large selection, surely one of them wold suit _someone_??!!


----------



## Jesstickle (31 July 2011)

I'll have the chestnut in your siggy. Amazing series of photos 

And thank you for wanting Nits BB222. She's a honey


----------



## The Original Kao (31 July 2011)

cuppatea said:



			doesnt _*anyone *_want _*any *_of mine??
i have a rather large selection, surely one of them wold suit _someone_??!!
		
Click to expand...

Let me see what you have and we might be able to do that?


----------



## Cuppatea (31 July 2011)

jesstickle said:



			I'll have the chestnut in your siggy. Amazing series of photos 

Click to expand...

thats Mouse, he won on the flat, over hurdles, over fences and point to point. He is on loan for the summer to a girl doing show jumping eventing and r2r and still winning! Only problem is that red rosettes clash with him! Hunts like a dream but has an issue with port, he likes me to wear it on my jods. Whisky is fine, im allowed to drink that but not port....fussy. He's yours if you can get him back off stacey........you may have trouble....


----------



## monkeybum13 (31 July 2011)

*humph* I have copyright over one of those photos miss_c, I think the only solution to sort out this issue is that you give me titch.

Plus she will stay in the field with Lacey because the fencing is either post and rail or thick, solid hedges, no escaping from the titchy one. 
And another plus is that she will still suit her name stood next to madam in the field.

I hope you can see there are many advantages as to why she should come to mine


----------



## Cuppatea (31 July 2011)

The_original_Kao said:



			Let me see what you have and we might be able to do that? 

Click to expand...

excellent!! i may just be able to shift some on!
Right, i have:
one 17.2hh ID (ginger and black with white socks, stripe and belly patches)
one 17hh ID x TB black
4 dumbloods - 2 ancient, one flashy 4 yr old and a 6 yr old just started showjumper
numerous TB's in varios heights, ages, disciplines from racehorses, ex-racehorses, hunters and inter-hunters
one ancient but still really naughty 12hh hill pony out on loan and running circles round his new family!
and several more who dont really fit into short descriptions......
so.....how many do you want?!!


----------



## Kokopelli (31 July 2011)

I'll have the 12hh hill pony and if you have a nice grey TB that would be fabulous. 
You can have Andy in return.


----------



## pintoarabian (31 July 2011)

Jade&Syrah said:



			I'd have:
JessAmess - Tiger, i watch her videos on YouYube and look at her pics on Facebook all the time and i'm in love!

PintoArabians - Incandescent Flame - i'd love to sit on that horse let alone own him! I was lucky enough just to go for a cuddle off him and my god.. my ultimate favourite of all time!

and

HTobagos - Tobago  Stunning!
		
Click to expand...

Just for you, Incandescent Flame.








Not sure if you got my message about visiting again, but Thurs or Fri would be best. Bring your hat and camera coz you just might get to sit on him this time.


----------



## Jade&Syrah (31 July 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			Just for you, Incandescent Flame.








Not sure if you got my message about visiting again, but Thurs or Fri would be best. Bring your hat and camera coz you just might get to sit on him this time.
		
Click to expand...

Omg!! Thank you so much! I'll message you on FB again, Thurs would be good for us aswel. I'm really excited now  
x


----------



## The Original Kao (31 July 2011)

cuppatea said:



			excellent!! i may just be able to shift some on!
Right, i have:
one 17.2hh ID (ginger and black with white socks, stripe and belly patches)
one 17hh ID x TB black
4 dumbloods - 2 ancient, one flashy 4 yr old and a 6 yr old just started showjumper
numerous TB's in varios heights, ages, disciplines from racehorses, ex-racehorses, hunters and inter-hunters
one ancient but still really naughty 12hh hill pony out on loan and running circles round his new family!
and several more who dont really fit into short descriptions......
so.....how many do you want?!!

Click to expand...

If you have any by GunnerB or Phardante then yes please  I know highly unlikely due to the age most of their offspring will be now, but always worth an ask  
The P2P'er I rode years ago is by Phardante, he's 21 now and still being ridden  
Love the sound of your 17.2hh as well


----------



## The Original Kao (31 July 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			Just for you, Incandescent Flame.








Not sure if you got my message about visiting again, but Thurs or Fri would be best. Bring your hat and camera coz you just might get to sit on him this time.
		
Click to expand...

My 1st time seeing him and he is stunning, even if he were a plain bay he'd still look gorgeous


----------



## Vickijay (31 July 2011)

redcascade said:



			Thanks guys 
I'd have Zjelands' Billy Elliot, PS's Bruce and CS, only_me's Billy, xRobyn's Phil, Vickijay's Lilly and many, many more!! 

Click to expand...

Aww you would want Loopy Lilly, she would be free to anyone!!

Hmm who would I want the most... probably Spider (Amour g) or Wormys Jack or any of Charliemouses as all her horses seem lovely, especially the new iron grey one whos name I cant remember!


----------



## -Cadence- (31 July 2011)

Lieto's Lieto  He might still be a big baby, but he's going to be amazing with all the patience she puts in! P.s. if you see this S, are you coming to the next training session, we've moved to another ring (or actually we might have it at Cutler instead) so no baby horse shenanigans this time?

Come on, how could you resist this?


----------



## mulledwhine (31 July 2011)

No one wants mine, goes back under rock and sobs  lol

Cuppa tea I will have yours


----------



## Cuppatea (31 July 2011)

Daisydo said:



			No one wants mine, goes back under rock and sobs  lol

Cuppa tea I will have yours 

Click to expand...

all of them? 
Fabulous!


----------



## mulledwhine (31 July 2011)

Oh go on then, you have persuaded me


----------



## Cuppatea (31 July 2011)

Kokopelli said:



			I'll have the 12hh hill pony and if you have a nice grey TB that would be fabulous. 
You can have Andy in return. 

Click to expand...

not got a grey one at the mo, got plenty of chalk to _make _one grey though.......


----------



## Cuppatea (31 July 2011)

The_original_Kao said:



			If you have any by GunnerB or Phardante then yes please  I know highly unlikely due to the age most of their offspring will be now, but always worth an ask  
The P2P'er I rode years ago is by Phardante, he's 21 now and still being ridden  
Love the sound of your 17.2hh as well 

Click to expand...

we got one out of a Phardante mare?! will that do? She is evil though....


----------



## The Original Kao (31 July 2011)

cuppatea said:



			we got one out of a Phardante mare?! will that do? She is evil though....

Click to expand...

If she's evil to handle but relatively sane to ride then yes 
I've gotten quite adept over the years at avoiding flying legs and teeth


----------



## KVH (31 July 2011)

Tobago!!!


----------



## reindeerlover (31 July 2011)

The_original_Kao said:



			If you have any by GunnerB or Phardante then yes please  I know highly unlikely due to the age most of their offspring will be now, but always worth an ask  
The P2P'er I rode years ago is by Phardante, he's 21 now and still being ridden  
Love the sound of your 17.2hh as well 

Click to expand...

I have one by Beat All out of a Gunner B mare if that's any good??  She's brown.


----------



## abina (31 July 2011)

For me would have to be Amour G  - stunning !


----------



## BroadfordQueen (31 July 2011)

Aww Queenie got a mention!  Shame she isn't mine anymore! And its a good job nobody wants my coloured 4yo Gizmo, cos shes never going anywhere


----------



## Django Pony (31 July 2011)

Sanolly said:



			Jasper the tri-coloured cob, Major, Oshk, and that stunning chestnut doing dressage in Holland.
		
Click to expand...

Aw, thanks!
Gratuitous pic of Jasper...






I would love to own Hovis, or Ron


----------



## ThePinkPony (31 July 2011)

Another one who would steal jasper.. he is immensley gorgeous, the type of horse you dream about.


----------



## The Original Kao (31 July 2011)

Farrierlover said:



			I have one by Beat All out of a Gunner B mare if that's any good??  She's brown.
		
Click to expand...

If she's anything at all like the Gunnerb's I've worked with then yes please


----------



## Kokopelli (31 July 2011)

cuppatea said:



			not got a grey one at the mo, got plenty of chalk to _make _one grey though.......

Click to expand...

In that case... please may I have a zebra print one?


----------



## miss_c (31 July 2011)

jesstickle - she's still only 2!  Looking to back her next year providing she's mature enough.  We shall see how she goes!

monkeybum13 - Post and rail would be a new challenge for her... Hedges we know she can jump (she did as a 6 month old)...


----------



## Trish C (31 July 2011)

abaddon_1974 said:



			There are lots of horses on here that I would love to own but head and shoulders above them all at the moment is Monty Knobberts.
I love reading about his antics and have always preferred interesting horses.

Craig
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Craig. Where do I post to? 

*Makes mental note to write to Collins to get them to adjust definition of 'interesting'*


----------



## Django Pony (31 July 2011)

ThePinkPony said:



			Another one who would steal jasper.. he is immensley gorgeous, the type of horse you dream about.
		
Click to expand...

Aw, thanks! He is my dream horse and I love him dearly


----------



## teresagarsden (31 July 2011)

I am loving Trendy braincells Section D also.
But it was a close one with Miss Congeniality - hope I spelt that right - sorry if not.
Gorgeous George is great and I am not usually a fan of chestnuts but he is stunning.

I can offer a swap of a little 13hh coloured 2 yr old, of unknown parentage( surprise foal) I would not be shocked if when clipped we find 666 on her some where.

Any takers ??


----------



## Hacked_Off (31 July 2011)

cuppatea said:



			excellent!! i may just be able to shift some on!
Right, i have:
one 17.2hh ID (ginger and black with white socks, stripe and belly patches)
one 17hh ID x TB black
4 dumbloods - 2 ancient, one flashy 4 yr old and a 6 yr old just started showjumper
numerous TB's in varios heights, ages, disciplines from racehorses, ex-racehorses, hunters and inter-hunters
one ancient but still really naughty 12hh hill pony out on loan and running circles round his new family!
and several more who dont really fit into short descriptions......
so.....how many do you want?!!

Click to expand...

I'll have the black IDxTB


----------

